# Making a Single Point Cutter Arbor



## Andre (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I came across the need to make a single point cutter arbor, to cut dovetails, gear teeth, forms, etc. 
So instead of writing how I did it, here's a video. Hope you find it interesting or better yet helpful.

[video=youtube;XplDGQUwyxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XplDGQUwyxQ[/video]

*NOTE: *I did not show loctiting and pressing in the hardened shank, turning the outside true, or polishing. Camera died....


----------



## 09kevin (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice job Andre! 

Kevin


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Andre (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll have a video showing it in use tonight hopefully. Building a mockup of a T&C grinder table to show to a machinist friend, so he can get an idea of what I want to build in full scale. A brooks Stent grinder.

EDIT: On a side note, I just realized this should have been posted in the homemade tooling subforum. Sorry guys.


----------



## Andre (Apr 29, 2014)

Video tomorrow afternoon. Got busy with another project tonight, I apologize.


----------



## Andre (May 1, 2014)

Here's the video of cutting a small dovetail. Thank you to the mods for moving this thread to the appropriate forum.

[video=youtube;FaweiJSE1cE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaweiJSE1cE[/video]


----------

